# International fire code IFC 2009



## anass81 (5 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم

كود الحريق بنسخته الجديدة

http://www.4shared.com/account/file/110032032/27be3479/International_Fire_Code__2009.html

أرجو أن يفيدكم


----------



## علي الحميد (6 يونيو 2009)

*
"اللهم اغفر له ولوالديه ما تقدم من ذنبهم وما تأخر...
وقهم عذاب النار وعذاب القبر...
وأدخلهم الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة"*


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (7 يونيو 2009)

"اللهم اغفر له ولنا ولوالديه ووالدينا ما تقدم من ذنبهم وما تأخر...
وقهم عذاب* النار* وعذاب *القبر*...
وأدخلهم الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة"


مشكور أخي العزيز
مشاركة مميزة
أرجو أن تدعم قسمنا باستمرار
مع تحياتي


----------



## medhat56 (7 يونيو 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررررررر
بارك اللة لك 

"اللهم اغفر له ولوالديه ما تقدم من ذنبهم وما تأخر...
وقهم عذاب* النار* وعذاب *القبر*...
وأدخلهم الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة"​


----------



## الأسد الكبير (7 يونيو 2009)

اعانكم الله ووفقكم 
اللهم اغفر له ولوالديه وادخلهم فسيح جناتك


----------



## ahmedeng2007 (7 يونيو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## نتانجن (10 يونيو 2009)

الله يحفظك ويعطيك من فضله

موضوع رائع جدا الله يعطيك العافيه

موضوع رائع جدا الله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## الديب ن (11 يونيو 2009)

*:28:**جزاك الله عنا كل خير:31:*​


----------



## مجدى الشربينى (9 يوليو 2009)

thank you very much for you help


----------



## amr m hassanin (18 يوليو 2009)

*جزاك الله عنا كل خير*


----------



## amr m hassanin (18 يوليو 2009)

DEAR/ ALL
 I’M AMR MOHAMED HASSANIN ELECTRICAL POWER ENGINEER
I HAVE A DIPLOMA IN SAFETY FROM AMERICAN UNIVERSITY
I HAVE ALSO OSHA GENERAL & OSHA CONSTRUCTION, HAZWOPER, 
NASP, DSWS AND SPILL PREVENTION etc.
I WORKED AS HSE & DIVING ENG. FOR MORE THAN 9 YEARS
 I HAVE BEEN WORKED WITH MANY COMPANIES during pre-shutdown, shutdown, post shutdown & commissioning IN EGYPT& EMIRATES SUCH AS
 ADNOC, ADMA OPCO, NOBLE DRILLING, EDC, GSF, SAIPEM, GUPCO …
NOW I HAVE FINISHED WORKED WITH ADMA OPCO AT THE SHUT 
DOWN PROJECT AT UMM-SHAIF 
SO I HOPE YOU HAVE A TIME TO SUPPORT ME BECAUSE I LOOKING 
FOR A JOB AS SAFETY / HSE ENG. IN SAUID ARABIA
HOPE TO HEAR FROM YOU
 THANKS& REGARD
AMR HASSANIN​


----------



## المهندسة جهاد (20 يوليو 2009)

* "اللهم اغفر له ولوالديه ما تقدم من ذنبهم وما تأخر...
وقهم عذاب النار وعذاب القبر...
وأدخلهم الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة"*


----------



## raafat73 (21 يوليو 2009)

"اللهم اغفر له ولوالديه ما تقدم من ذنبهم وما تأخر...
وقهم عذاب* النار* وعذاب *القبر*...
وأدخلهم الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة"


----------



## raafat73 (21 يوليو 2009)

*[email protected]*

this link is usefull

nileengineers.com


----------



## raafat73 (21 يوليو 2009)

*وما خلقت الجن والانس الا ليعبدون* حقق مراد الله فيك يتحقق مرادك بالله فيما تريد


----------



## أحباء فى الله (16 أكتوبر 2009)

*جزاك الله عنا كل خير*


----------



## attararc (14 يناير 2010)

*جزاك الله كل الخير
لا تدري كم أسعدتني بهذا الكتاب
شكرا جزيلا لك*


----------



## Abo Eldeeb (30 يناير 2010)

Dear Brother 
thanks
i wish u continued progress


----------



## عمروصلاح (30 يناير 2010)

مشكور أخي العزيز


----------



## safety113 (31 يناير 2010)

"اللهم اغفر له ولوالديه ما تقدم من ذنبهم وما تأخر...
وقهم عذاب* النار* وعذاب *القبر*...
وأدخلهم الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة"


----------

